# Wrong Size Cabinet Pulls - Can Someone Help?



## ScottCh (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'm trying to update our kitchen, including refinishing our wooden cabinets.  It was all built in 1987 and looks run down.  I also tried to replace the cabinet pulls, but I can't find anything like them in the same size.  

Here's what they look like:






​
As you can see, these cabinet pulls are 2.5" from center to center.  Nearly all of the replacement cabinet pulls I've seen are 3" or 76 mm.  I found a few cabinet pulls at online stores that are 64 mm, but they don't even look close to the ones we have.  

I need a total of 26 matching pulls for this job.

I tried polishing one of them, but the antique brass finish is nearly worn off.  The remaining finish looks like old pot metal - not very good, whether shiny or dull!

I've looked in all of the cabinets to see if I can find a brand name.  The only one that has a brand is a corner turnstile cabinet that has a placard inside for "Amerock revolving door hardware".  I checked with Amerock, and they don't have any 2.5" pulls like these now.

Has anyone else found a good solution for this problem?  I've tried a number of local stores, and they all seem disbelieving that there are pulls that aren't 3 inches center to center.  I'm willing to bet our whole neighborhood has these - Pulte built about 200 homes in this area when they made ours.  I'm thinking they must have been fairly common back then.

Thanks for any pointers,

  Scott C.

--
Scott C. in Cary, NC USA


----------



## SendEveryone (Dec 14, 2009)

I see two simple solutions that would look fairly nice - use two single new pulls - one for each hole.

or

Just cover the existing 2 1/2" holes with a 3" decorative backplate and use with new 3" pulls. A backplate is a decorative plate that lays flat against the drawer or door panel and will cover any existing holes. You can find these at any Home supply store.

Last - Google this text: 

2.5" center to center drawer pulls

I found 3 sites right away...you might find others
I found this one, second on a Google searchwith the text above, to have several nice pulls for doors and drawers:
2.5 Inch Drawer Pulls & 2.5" Handles | Kitchen Cabinet Hardware

Good Luck


----------

